# Tips on Business Start Up



## teedizz (May 24, 2017)

I've sat and thought about doing clothing for a while but seriously considered it within the last year. Im going to invest in a screen printing machine, a DTG machine and an embroidery machine. I have zero experience with any of the machines but I'm going to be taking classes. I'll start small from my garage and try to perfect each and every aspect of this.

My question is, as a start up...besides quality of your work. What's the quickest way to go about building clientele and tips that one should be aware of?


----------



## emet214 (Dec 23, 2017)

Wow! Zero Experience with these machines.
You are about to spend in the region of $50,000 plus lessons.
Perhaps you should look for a job in the industry before committing yourself.


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

Not being disrespectful, but there is a proverb that states: 'A fool and his money are soon parted.'

My advice..... do the lessons first before forking out any money for equipment. 

Also, you really need to research your market in fine detail. This equipment, especially the DTG, needs to be producing every day or you will encounter numerous, expensive problems.


----------



## LancerFlorida (Mar 20, 2018)

Teedizz,
Congrats on recognizing an opportunity and choosing to put your feet on the path and starting the journey.

In all businesses, be it real estate or printing, the vast majority 90% will never be profitable. Some close their doors while others persist, thinking they have a business, but in reality have a time consuming hobby.

What is one of the big differences between those who fail and those who succeed? A BUSINESS PLAN!

A business plan defines what your business will sell, to whom you will sell it, the price you will charge, the cost of creating or obtaining, the volume of sales needed to meet your income goal objectives, your break even point, and short term income goal, how you will reach these buyers and how many contacts (marketing) will be needed to achieve that outcome and a Unique Selling Position.

Before plunking down a dime for classes, sit with a senior member at the SBA and get started on that Business Plan.

I gotta throw in a cliche.."people don't plan to fail, they fail to plan." 90 percent learn the expensive way.

Consider setting up your shop to do transfers (less maintenance and fewer perishable supplies) and outsourcing everything else UNTIL you see another part of your business plan coming into place. If you 'see' you are outsourcing 40% of your business to DTG cotton, that may be a clue.

You are going to OVERWHELM yourself jumping into the deep end without gaining some experience in the fundamentals.

But do get a plan and get started. 
This is important. If you have a vertical market, (team, club, school) your start could be highly productive. If no vertical market exists, the next goal is to define, visualize and describe the individual who will be PASSIONATE about what you are selling? This is the key to how you will market. As others have shared in other treads, Text Messages on garments are best sellers. That may be something to consider to get traction in a highly competitive market place.
Best of success,
LancerFlorida


----------



## temmmpe (Mar 23, 2017)

I wasn't particularly looking for this info, but what great advice for anyone starting out. Thank you.


----------



## JDsTees (Mar 20, 2018)

LancerFlorida,

Great advice!


----------



## teedizz (May 24, 2017)

Truly appreciate the advice. And I know it's a pretty investment but saying that i personally have zero experience is the truth but I have a very successful custom shoe business that I will cross promote with. Aside from that, my cousin is a screen printing pro so he will teach me everything I need to know about that. I'm already great on Photoshop and doing custom graphics. I'm glad to have read what someone write about the DTG because that's one question I had. But I have enough for a single head Tajima, Brother DTX and I'm still looking for the best screen printing set up. I will continue to read and educate myself as well as consider a lot of other cost so I appreciate everything. Thank you!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

teedizz said:


> I've sat and thought about doing clothing for a while but seriously considered it within the last year. Im going to invest in a screen printing machine, a DTG machine and an embroidery machine. I have zero experience with any of the machines but I'm going to be taking classes. I'll start small from my garage and try to perfect each and every aspect of this.
> 
> My question is, as a start up...besides quality of your work. What's the quickest way to go about building clientele and tips that one should be aware of?


Oh my, I have a lot to say about this. Start here ----->>> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-articles/t17054.html

I will do something more comprehensive for you and post back here. But you need to start out by writing a business plan.


----------



## Revan (Nov 30, 2017)

webtrekker said:


> Not being disrespectful, but there is a proverb that states: 'A fool and his money are soon parted.'
> 
> My advice..... do the lessons first before forking out any money for equipment.
> 
> Also, you really need to research your market in fine detail. This equipment, especially the DTG, needs to be producing every day or you will encounter numerous, expensive problems.


I totally agree with you, without good knowledge and experience for certain sphere it's impossible to make your business successful.


----------



## Revan (Nov 30, 2017)

teedizz said:


> I've sat and thought about doing clothing for a while but seriously considered it within the last year. Im going to invest in a screen printing machine, a DTG machine and an embroidery machine. I have zero experience with any of the machines but I'm going to be taking classes. I'll start small from my garage and try to perfect each and every aspect of this.
> 
> My question is, as a start up...besides quality of your work. What's the quickest way to go about building clientele and tips that one should be aware of?


As I said above, your first task will be getting knowledge and experience with using these machines, you should become an expert with them befor starting your own business. It's very good also to have a start capital before opeining your own company, also anyway you should be patient because developing a really successful business demands much time and energy from your side. You should define and evalute your goals carefully, build connections with various people (it can be done during your studying), stalk competition for your sphere and much more https://www.entrepreneur.com/article/250252 . Also serious business will need much resources for certain equipment, good website, advertising, inventory management https://marketplace.magento.com/amasty-module-multi-warehouse-inventory.html , qualified employers and so on. And be careful with your costs for the first time, don't try to become very cool right now, it's a popular mistake and in this case many startups fail during several first years  For example, you can simply save money for website and some other things.


----------



## infowaybuy (Apr 3, 2018)

Wow! really good question and nice pieces of advice.


----------



## brushyourideas (Oct 18, 2016)

I think you should find a job in the industry before committing yourself in the industry after your experience you nay start your business.


----------

